

DNSimple 3+ Hour (Continuing) Major Outage (RubyGems, EasyPost, Travis-Ci) - Judson
http://dnsimplestatus.com/?hn=1

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683238).

